# How to irrigate lawn during overseed?



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

So I've got about 10k sqft that I'm overseeding next week. I do not have irrigation. I am top coating with peat. I get 70PSI from my spigots (one in front, one in rear). I have an impact sprinkler on a tripod that gets solid coverage. I also have 2 melnor 3-way oscillating sprinklers. I have 4 hoses.

From what I gather, I can either sign myself up to moving stuff around 2-3 times a day, or I would need to shell out $500+ on a couple of timers, 10 or so more hoses, and 10 -12 sprinklers. Is there another solution that is more cost effective?

From what I think I would need:
(12) MP3000 Sprinklers = $80
(12) Sprinkler Base = $85
(12) PVC Riser = $15
(12) Sprinkler Spikes = $25
(2) 4 zone timer controller = $120
(10) 25' Hose = $140
 *Total: $465*

I would use my two melnor oscillating sprinklers as one zone on the side of the house. Other area in the front would probably need 4 MP3000s (on 2 zones). I would then use the tripod impact in the middle of the lawn, and set up 3 more zones around the perimeter. And then I would likely never use most of this stuff ever again, thus the hesitation on pulling the trigger.

Any other options here?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

GCI Turf Services on youtube just did a 4 part series on the 4 different sprinklers offered in the "Big Sprinkler" lineup. They have 4 different options and he did a video for each comparing them all. You might be able to limit your heads and hoses depending on yard layout with a couple of those and the hose you have. here's the first video in the series. They are in consecutive chronological order on his channel.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeVAHP3Anjw[/media]


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Oof these are not cheap either. I am kind of tempted to buy one and see how much ground it actually covers.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

jedross86 said:


> Oof these are not cheap either. I am kind of tempted to buy one and see how much ground it actually covers.


Agreed. I haven't priced them myself but know they are not cheap. I figured $400 for something you can reuse vs $400 for a bunch of crap you won't might split the difference.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> jedross86 said:
> 
> 
> > Oof these are not cheap either. I am kind of tempted to buy one and see how much ground it actually covers.
> ...


Note. If you go w the jumbo size you need 3/4" hose as well


----------

